# Road Bike for a Single Speed swap!



## johnmorsley (20 Apr 2009)

I have a 2008 Specialized Allez that I want to swap for a Single Speed mountain bike. Any takers.....?
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/lh/photo/AcIp0GmK9me9eKcWpsjCqA?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh5.ggpht.com/_FCTbz0yYYpM/SenQgpcxAGI/AAAAAAAAAFI/M_qCYb8hUhM/s144/100_0514.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/johnmorsley/SpecializedAllez2008?feat=embedwebsite">Specialized Allez 2008</a></td></tr></table>
<table style="width:auto;"><tr><td><a href="http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/lh/photo/yqcCiCwZi_PVvRhjIPZO4Q?feat=embedwebsite"><img src="http://lh4.ggpht.com/_FCTbz0yYYpM/SenQZstscLI/AAAAAAAAAFA/P-NJ5EU7ePY/s144/100_0515.JPG" /></a></td></tr><tr><td style="font-family:arial,sans-serif; font-size:11px; text-align:right">From <a href="http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/johnmorsley/SpecializedAllez2008?feat=embedwebsite">Specialized Allez 2008</a></td></tr></table>


----------



## Black Sheep (20 Apr 2009)

if your only wanting to be singlespeed why not just not change gear  or run it with a single gear and a tensioner. 

selling the integrated leavers would probably pay for single kit and tensioner. 

if your wanting to go fixed you couldn't do that.


----------

